# enough for tulsa Herf?



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey, is there enough BOTL in Tulsa or surrounding areas to get a Herf going? Holla back at me.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll most likely be in town for the Soktoberfest soccer tournament, might be able to do something that weekend. Holler.


----------

